# Never got the Cake Dress, vail and Wedding Tuxedo during the Wedding Event.



## DaviddivaD (Jun 8, 2020)

I thought we were able to get those clothing items through the event. I just concluded (I think) the event where you use your villagers, Harvey and Wilbur in the reception. I got the Reese and Cyrus plate but that was it.

Kinda wanted the tuxedo the most out of all the items to be honest. Lol.


----------



## Manah (Jun 8, 2020)

They'll be availabe the next day. Would be kind of pointless to give you heart crystals for the celebration and no way to spend them if the event ended there, wouldn't it?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 8, 2020)

it's on the 7th day after the party, and you just trade them from cyrus


----------

